# College Football



## WinterBorn

I figured I'd just start one to keep going the whole season.

We are starting to see who has it and who doesn't.

FSU is a mess.   The preseason AP poll had them in the top 20.  Now they are 1-2 after losing to VATech and Syracuse.   How the mighty have fallen.

LSU is a big surprise, with wins over Miami and auburn.  The auburn win was close, while the Tigers destroyed Miami.

Georgia is looking tough, with solid wins, especially at South Carolina.  But beating Austin Peay and Middle TN is showing much.

Clemson actually struggled for a few minutes against Georgia Southern before steam-rolling them.  

Ohio State looked solid after they took control of the game against TCU.  TCU will still make some noise this year.

Wisconsin went down to to BYU.   Northwestern lost to Akron after blowing a 21-3 lead.  Akron hasn't beaten a BIG10 team since '94.   1894, that is.  Yep, 124 years.

Alabama destroyed Ole Miss.  The Landsharks (formerly Rebels) scored a TD on the first play of the game.  And then Bama rolled on O and D.  Tua is looking great.


----------



## WinterBorn

Oh, I didn't mention Nebraska.

When you pay a "cupcake" $1.1 million to come play your big name team, you shouldn't lose the game.  That lose hurts.


----------



## eagle1462010

Auburn went too conservative on running late in the game and it helped cost them the game........the penalty of interference right at the end was questionable to me that got LSU into field goal range...........but the ending scoreboard is all that counts......Was a very close game.

Alabama with Tua is ROLLING...........that guy can throw the ball........LOL

Tide gonna be tough to beat......

Oklahoma quarterback looks pretty good.........saw some of that.......he's a scrabbler and if he stays healthy they are going to be tough.

Clemson strong up front both offense and defense.........

Should be an interesting year.


----------



## Pop23

WinterBorn said:


> Oh, I didn't mention Nebraska.
> 
> When you pay a "cupcake" $1.1 million to come play your big name team, you shouldn't lose the game.  That lose hurts.



Troy is no cupcake 11-2 last year and took down LSU. LSU took down Auburn this year. Husker’s played a second string quarterback (actually third string) in his first start.

Nebraska will get better, but anyone who thought Nebraska was going to be good this year with a brand new offense, a brand new defense and playing so many underclassmen simply don’t understand the game.


----------



## Votto

We will see what Ohio State is made of when they face Pedo State at home, without Bosa, but not until then.

Alabama looks like their only tough games will be LSU and Georgia.

Clemson?  Who do they play?  Anyone worth the breath speaking their names?

As for teams like Wisconsin and Nebraska, they never compete for a national title.

And no, I'm not interested in ancient history.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> We will see what Ohio State is made of when they face Pedo State at home, without Bosa, but not until then.
> 
> Alabama looks like their only tough games will be LSU and Georgia.
> 
> Clemson?  Who do they play?  Anyone worth the breath speaking their names?
> 
> As for teams like Wisconsin and Nebraska, they never compete for a national title.
> 
> And no, I'm not interested in ancient history.



If Bosa is out for long it will hurt them.  

I think auburn will still be a tough game.   And MS State may be tougher than people think this year.  They beat K-State pretty soundly.  The Wildcats may not be a top 10 team, but Bill Snyder does pretty well.

Clemson does have a pretty easy schedule.   Sadly, that means they could be undefeated and healthy for the playoffs.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what Ohio State is made of when they face Pedo State at home, without Bosa, but not until then.
> 
> Alabama looks like their only tough games will be LSU and Georgia.
> 
> Clemson?  Who do they play?  Anyone worth the breath speaking their names?
> 
> As for teams like Wisconsin and Nebraska, they never compete for a national title.
> 
> And no, I'm not interested in ancient history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Bosa is out for long it will hurt them.
> 
> I think auburn will still be a tough game.   And MS State may be tougher than people think this year.  They beat K-State pretty soundly.  The Wildcats may not be a top 10 team, but Bill Snyder does pretty well.
> 
> Clemson does have a pretty easy schedule.   Sadly, that means they could be undefeated and healthy for the playoffs.
Click to expand...


I desperately want my Buckeyes to face Clemson.

We have a little vendetta against them.

In that respect, I love their cushy schedule.

I hope they enjoy eating bon, bons, till the playoffs.

And yes, Clemson, we can throw the ball now.

Thanks for that.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what Ohio State is made of when they face Pedo State at home, without Bosa, but not until then.
> 
> Alabama looks like their only tough games will be LSU and Georgia.
> 
> Clemson?  Who do they play?  Anyone worth the breath speaking their names?
> 
> As for teams like Wisconsin and Nebraska, they never compete for a national title.
> 
> And no, I'm not interested in ancient history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Bosa is out for long it will hurt them.
> 
> I think auburn will still be a tough game.   And MS State may be tougher than people think this year.  They beat K-State pretty soundly.  The Wildcats may not be a top 10 team, but Bill Snyder does pretty well.
> 
> Clemson does have a pretty easy schedule.   Sadly, that means they could be undefeated and healthy for the playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I desperately want my Buckeyes to face Clemson.
> 
> We have a little vendetta against them.
> 
> In that respect, I love their cushy schedule.
> 
> I hope they enjoy eating bon, bons, till the playoffs.
> 
> And yes, Clemson, we can throw the ball now.
> 
> Thanks for that.
Click to expand...


I understand.  I have the same desire to see Bama face the Buckeyes.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what Ohio State is made of when they face Pedo State at home, without Bosa, but not until then.
> 
> Alabama looks like their only tough games will be LSU and Georgia.
> 
> Clemson?  Who do they play?  Anyone worth the breath speaking their names?
> 
> As for teams like Wisconsin and Nebraska, they never compete for a national title.
> 
> And no, I'm not interested in ancient history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Bosa is out for long it will hurt them.
> 
> I think auburn will still be a tough game.   And MS State may be tougher than people think this year.  They beat K-State pretty soundly.  The Wildcats may not be a top 10 team, but Bill Snyder does pretty well.
> 
> Clemson does have a pretty easy schedule.   Sadly, that means they could be undefeated and healthy for the playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I desperately want my Buckeyes to face Clemson.
> 
> We have a little vendetta against them.
> 
> In that respect, I love their cushy schedule.
> 
> I hope they enjoy eating bon, bons, till the playoffs.
> 
> And yes, Clemson, we can throw the ball now.
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand.  I have the same desire to see Bama face the Buckeyes.
Click to expand...


You don't understand.  This goes back to Woody Hayes.

It was against Clemson that he smacked that player up side the head and was forced to step down.

In fact, I'm not even sure OSU has ever beaten them.

As for Alabama.

Meh.

If OSU loses I will just smile and pop the game in that we crushed them.

It's all good either way.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what Ohio State is made of when they face Pedo State at home, without Bosa, but not until then.
> 
> Alabama looks like their only tough games will be LSU and Georgia.
> 
> Clemson?  Who do they play?  Anyone worth the breath speaking their names?
> 
> As for teams like Wisconsin and Nebraska, they never compete for a national title.
> 
> And no, I'm not interested in ancient history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Bosa is out for long it will hurt them.
> 
> I think auburn will still be a tough game.   And MS State may be tougher than people think this year.  They beat K-State pretty soundly.  The Wildcats may not be a top 10 team, but Bill Snyder does pretty well.
> 
> Clemson does have a pretty easy schedule.   Sadly, that means they could be undefeated and healthy for the playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I desperately want my Buckeyes to face Clemson.
> 
> We have a little vendetta against them.
> 
> In that respect, I love their cushy schedule.
> 
> I hope they enjoy eating bon, bons, till the playoffs.
> 
> And yes, Clemson, we can throw the ball now.
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand.  I have the same desire to see Bama face the Buckeyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand.  This goes back to Woody Hayes.
> 
> It was against Clemson that he smacked that player up side the head and was forced to step down.
> 
> In fact, I'm not even sure OSU has ever beaten them.
> 
> As for Alabama.
> 
> Meh.
> 
> If OSU loses I will just smile and pop the game in that we crushed them.
> 
> It's all good either way.
Click to expand...


I do understand the history.   It is much like my hatred for Notre Dame.   They ruined too many seasons for us back in the day.

But humiliating them on the biggest stage in college football cured most of that.  I still don't like them.  But reading and hearing all the hype about the Irish and then destroying them 42-14 was enough revenge to make them less of a thorn.


----------



## eagle1462010

Alabama has easy out of conference games this year........kinda why they have such huge scores so far........

But if Tua stays healthy..........they can beat anybody.......

BTW...........their kicker sucks again.......LOL


----------



## WinterBorn

The latest AP poll has the same teams in the top 4, but shuffled a couple of them.

1. Alabama
2. Georgia
3. Clemson
4. Ohio State

The rest of the top 10:

5. Oklahoma
6. LSU
7. Stanford
8. Notre Dame
9. auburn
10. tie between Washington & Penn State



4 SEC teams in the top 10 looks good.  But they will knock each other out before the end of the season.   Bama plays 2 LSU & auburn in the regular season.  Georgia plays auburn.  And then the SEC Championship.

The BIG10 has 2 teams in the top 10.
The PAC12 has 2 teams in the top 10.
The ACC and the BIG12 each have 1.


----------



## WinterBorn

eagle1462010 said:


> Alabama has easy out of conference games this year........kinda why they have such huge scores so far........
> 
> But if Tua stays healthy..........they can beat anybody.......
> 
> BTW...........their kicker sucks again.......LOL



I know!!    How is it Saban can out recruit almost anybody for every position, but can't get a kicker??    WTH?


----------



## eagle1462010

WinterBorn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has easy out of conference games this year........kinda why they have such huge scores so far........
> 
> But if Tua stays healthy..........they can beat anybody.......
> 
> BTW...........their kicker sucks again.......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!    How is it Saban can out recruit almost anybody for every position, but can't get a kicker??    WTH?
Click to expand...

Our kicker always suck..........LOL


----------



## WinterBorn

eagle1462010 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has easy out of conference games this year........kinda why they have such huge scores so far........
> 
> But if Tua stays healthy..........they can beat anybody.......
> 
> BTW...........their kicker sucks again.......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!    How is it Saban can out recruit almost anybody for every position, but can't get a kicker??    WTH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our kicker always suck..........LOL
Click to expand...


I'm old enough to remember the years that the placekickers were our leading scorers.   They were half our offense.
Van Tiffin, Michael Proctor, and Philip Doyle were reliable scoring machines.

Van Tiffin went 135 for 135 on extra points (his son Leigh broke the record by 1, but took 142 tries to do it), and holds the record for the longest at 57 yards.  But his clutch kick for 52 yards as time expired against auburn to win the game is one of the classics of Crimson Tide history.

Philip Doyle kicked 6 field goals in one game in 1990.  He scored 19 points total, and the final score was 25-6.


----------



## eagle1462010

WinterBorn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has easy out of conference games this year........kinda why they have such huge scores so far........
> 
> But if Tua stays healthy..........they can beat anybody.......
> 
> BTW...........their kicker sucks again.......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!    How is it Saban can out recruit almost anybody for every position, but can't get a kicker??    WTH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our kicker always suck..........LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm old enough to remember the years that the placekickers were our leading scorers.   They were half our offense.
> Van Tiffin, Michael Proctor, and Philip Doyle were reliable scoring machines.
> 
> Van Tiffin went 135 for 135 on extra points (his son Leigh broke the record by 1, but took 142 tries to do it), and holds the record for the longest at 57 yards.  But his clutch kick for 52 yards as time expired against auburn to win the game is one of the classics of Crimson Tide history.
> 
> Philip Doyle kicked 6 field goals in one game in 1990.  He scored 19 points total, and the final score was 25-6.
Click to expand...

Wish we had them back...........In a close game they are solid gold........as Auburn just found out.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> I figured I'd just start one to keep going the whole season.
> 
> We are starting to see who has it and who doesn't.
> 
> FSU is a mess.   The preseason AP poll had them in the top 20.  Now they are 1-2 after losing to VATech and Syracuse.   How the mighty have fallen.
> 
> LSU is a big surprise, with wins over Miami and auburn.  The auburn win was close, while the Tigers destroyed Miami.
> 
> Georgia is looking tough, with solid wins, especially at South Carolina.  But beating Austin Peay and Middle TN is showing much.
> 
> Clemson actually struggled for a few minutes against Georgia Southern before steam-rolling them.
> 
> Ohio State looked solid after they took control of the game against TCU.  TCU will still make some noise this year.
> 
> Wisconsin went down to to BYU.   Northwestern lost to Akron after blowing a 21-3 lead.  Akron hasn't beaten a BIG10 team since '94.   1894, that is.  Yep, 124 years.
> 
> Alabama destroyed Ole Miss.  The Landsharks (formerly Rebels) scored a TD on the first play of the game.  And then Bama rolled on O and D.  Tua is looking great.


I love your thread title. When I want to talk college football I’ll come here.

I haven’t watched a lot of football this year. I got a boat and have been partying every chance I get. Plus the lions MSU and u o m all suck this year.

Anyways, I’m watching 10 penn state play unbranded IL. iL is hanging in there. 7 to 7

Oops, I blinked and it’s looking like penn state is in control. Damn I love the upset


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> We will see what Ohio State is made of when they face Pedo State at home, without Bosa, but not until then.
> 
> Alabama looks like their only tough games will be LSU and Georgia.
> 
> Clemson?  Who do they play?  Anyone worth the breath speaking their names?
> 
> As for teams like Wisconsin and Nebraska, they never compete for a national title.
> 
> And no, I'm not interested in ancient history.



Clemson played Texas A&M and won 28-26.    Alabama played Texas A&M and won 45-23.


----------



## WinterBorn

Looks like things may shake up a bit.  Oklahoma took OT against Army.  They won but it will probably cost them.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Had to work today, damn this oregon/Stanford game is a good one 



.


----------



## eagle1462010

Oregon had it in the bag............all they had to do was take a knee..........blew it as the defense stripped the ball.

Alabama offense is firing on all cylinders with Tua.............if he stays healthy.........Alabama is gonna roll on everyone.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> I figured I'd just start one to keep going the whole season.
> 
> We are starting to see who has it and who doesn't.
> 
> FSU is a mess.   The preseason AP poll had them in the top 20.  Now they are 1-2 after losing to VATech and Syracuse.   How the mighty have fallen.
> 
> LSU is a big surprise, with wins over Miami and auburn.  The auburn win was close, while the Tigers destroyed Miami.
> 
> Georgia is looking tough, with solid wins, especially at South Carolina.  But beating Austin Peay and Middle TN is showing much.
> 
> Clemson actually struggled for a few minutes against Georgia Southern before steam-rolling them.
> 
> Ohio State looked solid after they took control of the game against TCU.  TCU will still make some noise this year.
> 
> Wisconsin went down to to BYU.   Northwestern lost to Akron after blowing a 21-3 lead.  Akron hasn't beaten a BIG10 team since '94.   1894, that is.  Yep, 124 years.
> 
> Alabama destroyed Ole Miss.  The Landsharks (formerly Rebels) scored a TD on the first play of the game.  And then Bama rolled on O and D.  Tua is looking great.


Why doesn’t MSU, u of m and Ohio and all the other big ten teams play each other? Why is MSU playing central Michigan tomorrow? 

And Michigan played western Michigan and southern Methodist? Weak.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Frickin Penn State 


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'd just start one to keep going the whole season.
> 
> We are starting to see who has it and who doesn't.
> 
> FSU is a mess.   The preseason AP poll had them in the top 20.  Now they are 1-2 after losing to VATech and Syracuse.   How the mighty have fallen.
> 
> LSU is a big surprise, with wins over Miami and auburn.  The auburn win was close, while the Tigers destroyed Miami.
> 
> Georgia is looking tough, with solid wins, especially at South Carolina.  But beating Austin Peay and Middle TN is showing much.
> 
> Clemson actually struggled for a few minutes against Georgia Southern before steam-rolling them.
> 
> Ohio State looked solid after they took control of the game against TCU.  TCU will still make some noise this year.
> 
> Wisconsin went down to to BYU.   Northwestern lost to Akron after blowing a 21-3 lead.  Akron hasn't beaten a BIG10 team since '94.   1894, that is.  Yep, 124 years.
> 
> Alabama destroyed Ole Miss.  The Landsharks (formerly Rebels) scored a TD on the first play of the game.  And then Bama rolled on O and D.  Tua is looking great.
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn’t MSU, u of m and Ohio and all the other big ten teams play each other? Why is MSU playing central Michigan tomorrow?
> 
> And Michigan played western Michigan and southern Methodist? Weak.
Click to expand...


Pad their records 


.


----------



## eagle1462010

I watched Penn State roll all over Ohio State in the first half.............but didn't put up the points............didn't watch the second crashed on the sofa watching Ole Miss get a new one from LSU.............

Alabama, Georgia, LSU, Oklahoma , and Clemson are the teams to watch.......but Clemson varily pulled out that win......did it with a Freshman quarterback after their starter got knocked senseless............


----------



## Wyatt earp

eagle1462010 said:


> I watched Penn State roll all over Ohio State in the first half.............but didn't put up the points............didn't watch the second crashed on the sofa watching Ole Miss get a new one from LSU.............
> 
> Alabama, Georgia, LSU, Oklahoma , and Clemson are the teams to watch.......but Clemson varily pulled out that win......did it with a Freshman quarterback after their starter got knocked senseless............




It was bad play calling in the 2nd half of the Ohio / Penn game.. they blew it.

I wonder what's going to happen with my clemson team and if Bryant will come back.


.


----------



## eagle1462010

bear513 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Penn State roll all over Ohio State in the first half.............but didn't put up the points............didn't watch the second crashed on the sofa watching Ole Miss get a new one from LSU.............
> 
> Alabama, Georgia, LSU, Oklahoma , and Clemson are the teams to watch.......but Clemson varily pulled out that win......did it with a Freshman quarterback after their starter got knocked senseless............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was bad play calling in the 2nd half of the Ohio / Penn game.. they blew it.
> 
> I wonder what's going to happen with my clemson team and if Bryant will come back.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Idk............that was one hell of a hit.


----------



## WinterBorn

Scariest college football stat (so far this season)?

Tua Tagovailoa, this season, has thrown 18 TD passes and 25 incomplete passes.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tua reinjured his knee today...........hopefully not too bad.  Gonna need him against LSU and Auburn.  LSU played horrible last week but took Georgia to the woodshed.........Auburn got taken by Tennessee and 2 more top 10 teams lose..........Shaking up the top 10


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'd just start one to keep going the whole season.
> 
> We are starting to see who has it and who doesn't.
> 
> FSU is a mess.   The preseason AP poll had them in the top 20.  Now they are 1-2 after losing to VATech and Syracuse.   How the mighty have fallen.
> 
> LSU is a big surprise, with wins over Miami and auburn.  The auburn win was close, while the Tigers destroyed Miami.
> 
> Georgia is looking tough, with solid wins, especially at South Carolina.  But beating Austin Peay and Middle TN is showing much.
> 
> Clemson actually struggled for a few minutes against Georgia Southern before steam-rolling them.
> 
> Ohio State looked solid after they took control of the game against TCU.  TCU will still make some noise this year.
> 
> Wisconsin went down to to BYU.   Northwestern lost to Akron after blowing a 21-3 lead.  Akron hasn't beaten a BIG10 team since '94.   1894, that is.  Yep, 124 years.
> 
> Alabama destroyed Ole Miss.  The Landsharks (formerly Rebels) scored a TD on the first play of the game.  And then Bama rolled on O and D.  Tua is looking great.
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn’t MSU, u of m and Ohio and all the other big ten teams play each other? Why is MSU playing central Michigan tomorrow?
> 
> And Michigan played western Michigan and southern Methodist? Weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pad their records
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Michigan is like 6 and 1 now. Or 5 and 1. They have some true tests coming up. I’m not even thinking they’ll make the playoffs but boy would that be great. We would have to sweep and beat Ohio State. Probably won’t happen.

Statee beat penn state. That’s what I love about college football. The upsets.


----------



## eagle1462010

I never would have believed LSU would crush Georgia..........Georgia has been on fire lately.............Big upset...........

Penn state shot themselves in the foot against Ohio State.........should have won it.........but they didn't put the points up while driving up and down the field.

Alabama with Tua is very very good.........but he's hurt.........and others are hurt which could alter the upcoming games with LSU and Auburn........

Notre Dame is playing real well.........might be the season of upsets...........LOL

Guess the top dogs who stay healthy will go all the way.......many teams getting banged up.


----------



## Desperado

The Miami Hurricanes once again prove they are the great pretenders
lousy offensive line, bad quarterbacks, too many penalties, horrendous defense and bad coaching.  Amazing that they were even ranked in the first place


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> I never would have believed LSU would crush Georgia..........Georgia has been on fire lately.............Big upset...........
> 
> Penn state shot themselves in the foot against Ohio State.........should have won it.........but they didn't put the points up while driving up and down the field.
> 
> Alabama with Tua is very very good.........but he's hurt.........and others are hurt which could alter the upcoming games with LSU and Auburn........
> 
> Notre Dame is playing real well.........might be the season of upsets...........LOL
> 
> Guess the top dogs who stay healthy will go all the way.......many teams getting banged up.


Who did penn state lose to? I thought it was Michigan state university


----------



## eagle1462010

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have believed LSU would crush Georgia..........Georgia has been on fire lately.............Big upset...........
> 
> Penn state shot themselves in the foot against Ohio State.........should have won it.........but they didn't put the points up while driving up and down the field.
> 
> Alabama with Tua is very very good.........but he's hurt.........and others are hurt which could alter the upcoming games with LSU and Auburn........
> 
> Notre Dame is playing real well.........might be the season of upsets...........LOL
> 
> Guess the top dogs who stay healthy will go all the way.......many teams getting banged up.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did penn state lose to? I thought it was Michigan state university
Click to expand...

Ohio State vs. Penn State - Game Summary - September 29, 2018 - ESPN

Ohio State


----------



## eagle1462010

I watched a lot of that game..........Penn State was driving up and down the field but not scoring TD's......so Ohio State got back into it and Won a close game.


----------



## eagle1462010

Your right Mich. State did beat them the other day.........sorry.  I was referring to an earlier defeat.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'd just start one to keep going the whole season.
> 
> We are starting to see who has it and who doesn't.
> 
> FSU is a mess.   The preseason AP poll had them in the top 20.  Now they are 1-2 after losing to VATech and Syracuse.   How the mighty have fallen.
> 
> LSU is a big surprise, with wins over Miami and auburn.  The auburn win was close, while the Tigers destroyed Miami.
> 
> Georgia is looking tough, with solid wins, especially at South Carolina.  But beating Austin Peay and Middle TN is showing much.
> 
> Clemson actually struggled for a few minutes against Georgia Southern before steam-rolling them.
> 
> Ohio State looked solid after they took control of the game against TCU.  TCU will still make some noise this year.
> 
> Wisconsin went down to to BYU.   Northwestern lost to Akron after blowing a 21-3 lead.  Akron hasn't beaten a BIG10 team since '94.   1894, that is.  Yep, 124 years.
> 
> Alabama destroyed Ole Miss.  The Landsharks (formerly Rebels) scored a TD on the first play of the game.  And then Bama rolled on O and D.  Tua is looking great.
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn’t MSU, u of m and Ohio and all the other big ten teams play each other? Why is MSU playing central Michigan tomorrow?
> 
> And Michigan played western Michigan and southern Methodist? Weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pad their records
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michigan is like 6 and 1 now. Or 5 and 1. They have some true tests coming up. I’m not even thinking they’ll make the playoffs but boy would that be great. We would have to sweep and beat Ohio State. Probably won’t happen.
> 
> Statee beat penn state. That’s what I love about college football. The upsets.
Click to expand...


The twists are what make it great.  On any given saturday, any team can lose.


----------



## Votto

eagle1462010 said:


> I watched a lot of that game..........Penn State was driving up and down the field but not scoring TD's......so Ohio State got back into it and Won a close game.



If Ohio State had the Penn State QB, they would be unstoppable

The issue with Ohio state is they can't run the ball.

Having said that, it's pretty impressive that they have not lost yet.  Their QB may be unable to scramble, but he has a great arm.

But that makes Ohio State a 1 dimensional team, just like their team last year who could not throw but only run.

One of these days, they may put it together again and learn to run and throw.

Maybe, just maybe.


----------



## Votto

As I was saying, Ohio State is a  1 dimensional team, and as such, their season is over after the Purdue game

Add to that fact that their defense is nonexistent without Bosa, and what you have is perhaps one of the worst teams in Ohio State history.

I would not be surprised if they lost all the rest of their games.

Bosa had the right idea, just walk away from this team, they are all garbage.

Currently, as an Ohio State fan, I consider them to be unwatchable.  As a fan, I've never felt that way before.

Never before have I seen an Ohio State team unable to run the ball.  At a bare minimum, they should at least have a decent defense.

All this talk about a top recruiting class for the last 5 years at Ohio State?

I don't get it.

Well, the season is over for me, I don't plan on watching any more games.

Congrats to Alabama on winning another Championship.

Peace out.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Votto said:


> As I was saying, Ohio State is a  1 dimensional team, and as such, their season is over after the Purdue game
> 
> Add to that fact that their defense is nonexistent without Bosa, and what you have is perhaps one of the worst teams in Ohio State history.
> 
> I would not be surprised if they lost all the rest of their games.
> 
> Bosa had the right idea, just walk away from this team, they are all garbage.
> 
> Currently, as an Ohio State fan, I consider them to be unwatchable.  As a fan, I've never felt that way before.
> 
> Never before have I seen an Ohio State team unable to run the ball.  At a bare minimum, they should at least have a decent defense.
> 
> All this talk about a top recruiting class for the last 5 years at Ohio State?
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Well, the season is over for me, I don't plan on watching any more games.
> 
> Congrats to Alabama on winning another Championship.
> 
> Peace out.



They had a bad game, they still play Michigan and can still get in the playoffs

.


----------



## Votto

bear513 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I was saying, Ohio State is a  1 dimensional team, and as such, their season is over after the Purdue game
> 
> Add to that fact that their defense is nonexistent without Bosa, and what you have is perhaps one of the worst teams in Ohio State history.
> 
> I would not be surprised if they lost all the rest of their games.
> 
> Bosa had the right idea, just walk away from this team, they are all garbage.
> 
> Currently, as an Ohio State fan, I consider them to be unwatchable.  As a fan, I've never felt that way before.
> 
> Never before have I seen an Ohio State team unable to run the ball.  At a bare minimum, they should at least have a decent defense.
> 
> All this talk about a top recruiting class for the last 5 years at Ohio State?
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Well, the season is over for me, I don't plan on watching any more games.
> 
> Congrats to Alabama on winning another Championship.
> 
> Peace out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a bad game, they still play Michigan and can still get in the playoffs
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Nope, won't happen.

As I said, OSU can't run the ball and that team up north has the best pass defense in college ball.

Add to that fact that OSU has no front offensive line to protect their QB who is immobile (maybe even a paraplegic}, and a back 7 on defense that are horrible, and what you will wind up with is a butt whooping worse than at Purdue in their own back yard.

Did anyone see the game OSU played against Minnesota?  

This has been trending for some time.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> I figured I'd just start one to keep going the whole season.
> 
> We are starting to see who has it and who doesn't.
> 
> FSU is a mess.   The preseason AP poll had them in the top 20.  Now they are 1-2 after losing to VATech and Syracuse.   How the mighty have fallen.
> 
> LSU is a big surprise, with wins over Miami and auburn.  The auburn win was close, while the Tigers destroyed Miami.
> 
> Georgia is looking tough, with solid wins, especially at South Carolina.  But beating Austin Peay and Middle TN is showing much.
> 
> Clemson actually struggled for a few minutes against Georgia Southern before steam-rolling them.
> 
> Ohio State looked solid after they took control of the game against TCU.  TCU will still make some noise this year.
> 
> Wisconsin went down to to BYU.   Northwestern lost to Akron after blowing a 21-3 lead.  Akron hasn't beaten a BIG10 team since '94.   1894, that is.  Yep, 124 years.
> 
> Alabama destroyed Ole Miss.  The Landsharks (formerly Rebels) scored a TD on the first play of the game.  And then Bama rolled on O and D.  Tua is looking great.


University of Michigan is doing pretty good. I don’t think they’ll be making the final four but so far they have nothing to be ashamed of.

That’s different than having something to be proud of. They haven’t had that game yet. That’s against Ohio State university. 

I’m just glad to see Jim harbaugh being successful. Michigan is competitive again. And you never know they could run the table. Teams get injuries and sometimes underdogs overachieve when they are inspired.

Plus it’s michigan. Michigan used to be bama before bama became bama.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I was saying, Ohio State is a  1 dimensional team, and as such, their season is over after the Purdue game
> 
> Add to that fact that their defense is nonexistent without Bosa, and what you have is perhaps one of the worst teams in Ohio State history.
> 
> I would not be surprised if they lost all the rest of their games.
> 
> Bosa had the right idea, just walk away from this team, they are all garbage.
> 
> Currently, as an Ohio State fan, I consider them to be unwatchable.  As a fan, I've never felt that way before.
> 
> Never before have I seen an Ohio State team unable to run the ball.  At a bare minimum, they should at least have a decent defense.
> 
> All this talk about a top recruiting class for the last 5 years at Ohio State?
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Well, the season is over for me, I don't plan on watching any more games.
> 
> Congrats to Alabama on winning another Championship.
> 
> Peace out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a bad game, they still play Michigan and can still get in the playoffs
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, won't happen.
> 
> As I said, OSU can't run the ball and that team up north has the best pass defense in college ball.
> 
> Add to that fact that OSU has no front offensive line to protect their QB who is immobile (maybe even a paraplegic}, and a back 7 on defense that are horrible, and what you will wind up with is a butt whooping worse than at Purdue in their own back yard.
> 
> Did anyone see the game OSU played against Minnesota?
> 
> This has been trending for some time.
Click to expand...


I watched highlights of the Ohio State/Purdue game.    OSU really looked rough.  Their defense was terrible.   And that cornerback that had the Purdue RB in his arms and tried to sling him to the ground?   He should spend the week running his ass off.    You may be THE Ohio State.  But that is not tackling.


----------



## WinterBorn

I have to vent.

Today I have seen, not one, not two, but THREE different sports talk show guys talk about Tua Tagovailoa, saying that we don't know how he will react in a pressure situation.  Bama has won easily all season, so we have no way to knowing how Tua will react when the pressure is on him.

Now I understand their point, sort of.    But when did Tua hit the national stage?    I would think, after no meaningful college snaps, being put in the National Championship game with your team down 13-0 would be about as much pressure as any college football player could experience.   But I guess memories are short for sports talk guys.


----------



## eagle1462010

WinterBorn said:


> I have to vent.
> 
> Today I have seen, not one, not two, but THREE different sports talk show guys talk about Tua Tagovailoa, saying that we don't know how he will react in a pressure situation.  Bama has won easily all season, so we have no way to knowing how Tua will react when the pressure is on him.
> 
> Now I understand their point, sort of.    But when did Tua hit the national stage?    I would think, after no meaningful college snaps, being put in the National Championship game with your team down 13-0 would be about as much pressure as any college football player could experience.   But I guess memories are short for sports talk guys.


They are just trying to hype up the coming ass kicking Alabama is going to give........to give false hope to the other teams.


----------



## Geaux4it

Well the LSU Tigers will be without Devon White for the first half after a very, bogus targeting call. White led with his hands and did not launch..... yet Birmingham confirmed the call on the field. While Alabama's Mack Wilson gets a no call vs Tennessee

You decide, is this targeting?.

-Geaux
-------------------------

Two similar plays by defensive players on quarterbacks on Saturday drew different reactions from officials calling those games, and that’s drawn ire from fans across the SEC.

One play that was called for targeting was LSU linebacker Devin White being flagged on a hit on Mississippi State QB Nick Fitzgerald in the fourth quarter, which led to his ejection. That means he will miss the first half of the Alabama game next month.

That controversial call brought out fan complaints that the hit by Alabama’s Mack Wilson on Tennessee QB Jarrett Guarantano, which caused a collarbone injury, was not whistled for targeting, although it appeared to be a similar hit as White’s.

It was a mixed bag of those defending Wilson’s play, and others calling for SEC leadership to explain what’s the difference between the two plays.

SEC Network’s Marcus Spears and Mike Golic of ESPN agreed that it was the rule that needs to be addressed to sort things out in the future.

With LSU and Alabama each off this week before the Nov. 3 showdown in Tiger Stadium, that gives plenty of time to continue the debate about the calls, the rules and the impact each player will have in the game.







Fans question why Mack Wilson wasn’t flagged for targeting while Devin White was on Saturday


----------



## eagle1462010

Geaux4it said:


> Well the LSU Tigers will be without Devon White for the first half after a very, bogus targeting call. White led with his hands and did not launch..... yet Birmingham confirmed the call on the field. While Alabama's Mack Wilson gets a no call vs Tennessee
> 
> You decide, is this targeting.
> 
> Two similar plays by defensive players on quarterbacks on Saturday drew different reactions from officials calling those games, and that’s drawn ire from fans across the SEC.
> 
> One play that was called for targeting was LSU linebacker Devin White being flagged on a hit on Mississippi State QB Nick Fitzgerald in the fourth quarter, which led to his ejection. That means he will miss the first half of the Alabama game next month.
> 
> That controversial call brought out fan complaints that the hit by Alabama’s Mack Wilson on Tennessee QB Jarrett Guarantano, which caused a collarbone injury, was not whistled for targeting, although it appeared to be a similar hit as White’s.
> 
> It was a mixed bag of those defending Wilson’s play, and others calling for SEC leadership to explain what’s the difference between the two plays.
> 
> SEC Network’s Marcus Spears and Mike Golic of ESPN agreed that it was the rule that needs to be addressed to sort things out in the future.
> 
> With LSU and Alabama each off this week before the Nov. 3 showdown in Tiger Stadium, that gives plenty of time to continue the debate about the calls, the rules and the impact each player will have in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans question why Mack Wilson wasn’t flagged for targeting while Devin White was on Saturday


I've seen questionable targeting calls a lot this season............At full steam it's hard to pull out and many aren't intentional at all..........These are not the only incidents..........I agree they are taking it too far........Needs to be blatant.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Ok winter, can we just go ahead and give Alabama the national championship and get it over with, then we can talk about the rest of us mere mortals. And ca n we please dispense with Ohio state being a contender. Purdue wiped the floor with them. OU is hopefully out but does have to play one loss Michigan. Yes my Seminole’s look terrible. If we only had an O line. Have been getting better every week but Clemson looms large. Six wins seems almost out of reach but hope springs eternal. Seems li,e we have had a touchdown called back every week so far, one that absolutely caused the loss to Miami. I am goi g to start rooting for UCF or is it USF?


----------



## WinterBorn

Shrimpbox said:


> Ok winter, can we just go ahead and give Alabama the national championship and get it over with, then we can talk about the rest of us mere mortals. And ca n we please dispense with Ohio state being a contender. Purdue wiped the floor with them. OU is hopefully out but does have to play one loss Michigan. Yes my Seminole’s look terrible. If we only had an O line. Have been getting better every week but Clemson looms large. Six wins seems almost out of reach but hope springs eternal. Seems li,e we have had a touchdown called back every week so far, one that absolutely caused the loss to Miami. I am goi g to start rooting for UCF or is it USF?



No, we cannot.   We can play the season out and let the teams win or lose.   Yeah, I get that you are tired of seeing Alabama win.  I was tired of watching them lose.  Then Nick Saban came to Tuscaloosa.

I know people are tired of Alabama winning.  There is a simple cure for that.   Beat us.   We are beatable.   It has happened every season except 2009.


----------



## Shrimpbox

I am not tired of Alabama winning, it is something to be respected, but this year like game day said Alabama is up here and all the rest of us are down here. This year they are just on a different planet still with the greatest college coach ever. Who do you see beating them?


----------



## eagle1462010

Injuries change the season......Tua stays healthy..........Alabama going to be real tuff to beat.........The guy nails the passes.........

Most seasons the injuries play a major role..........


----------



## Shrimpbox

Ok

FSU vs Clemson?

LSU vs Alabama?

Florida vs. Georgia?

Texas vs Okla?


----------



## P@triot

WinterBorn said:


> LSU is a big surprise, with wins over Miami and auburn.


LSU isn’t a big surprise. All they ever needed was a QB. The moment that Joe Burrow transferred there, you knew LSU was set.


----------



## Shrimpbox

I think Miami was overrated, especially considering their performance in recent games. I am surprised LSU doing so well but I am happy for them.


----------



## WinterBorn

P@triot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LSU is a big surprise, with wins over Miami and auburn.
> 
> 
> 
> LSU isn’t a big surprise. All they ever needed was a QB. The moment that Joe Burrow transferred there, you knew LSU was set.
Click to expand...


Lsu has a solid defense.  I think Joe Burrow is a good game manager.  He is not putting up monster numbers.  But, unlike previous LSU QBs, he is not making stupid mistakes.

Jalen Hurts should be back in the lineup for the game.  So if Tua gets hurt, Jalen is still able to play.   But if Tua stays healthy, I don't see anyone stopping the Alabama offense.


----------



## WinterBorn

Shrimpbox said:


> Ok
> 
> FSU vs Clemson?
> 
> LSU vs Alabama?
> 
> Florida vs. Georgia?
> 
> Texas vs Okla?



Clemson will beat FSU like a redheaded stepchild.

Alabama will beat LSU, but it will be a closer game than Alabama has had this year.  Tua may have to take a 4th quarter snap.

I think Georgia pulls this one out, but it will be close.

I think Texas beats OK.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Winter you called the Clemson game. I got a call at 8 in the morning that said someone had some tickets to game. Fancy skybox, lol, I had nothing in common with any of those there. But FSU had no heart, no want to, no pride. A bunch of boys playing against men. Passes in breadbasket dropped repeatedly, non existent tackling, penalties beyond stupid, not even a try to be competitive for the home crowd. I cannot even comprehend how you can be that listless, that incompetent, that sorry at this point of the season.

As bad as FSU was, I was not impressed with Clemson. They will not be national champions this year.


----------



## eagle1462010

Florida played good for a bit today...........but they fumbled at the goal line and gave the game away..........

Best goal line stance I've ever seen in that game though........7 tries against Florida inside the 3 yard line because of penalties........and they held them to a field goal.


----------



## my2¢

I've been watching Division III football on the internet by tuning into Colby Mules football games (2018 Colby Football Schedule). 

Single camera, no replays, no commercials, nor commercial timeouts.  Amazing how fast these games are played when all that crap is eliminated.


----------



## WinterBorn

WinterBorn said:


> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> FSU vs Clemson?
> 
> LSU vs Alabama?
> 
> Florida vs. Georgia?
> 
> Texas vs Okla?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clemson will beat FSU like a redheaded stepchild.
> 
> Alabama will beat LSU, but it will be a closer game than Alabama has had this year.  Tua may have to take a 4th quarter snap.
> 
> I think Georgia pulls this one out, but it will be close.
> 
> I think Texas beats OK.
Click to expand...


Well, I got 2 out of 3 right.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tonight we get the first playoff committee rankings.  

I think the top 4 will be Alabama, Clemson, Notre Dame, and Michigan.    With Georgia and LSU falling into the next 2 slots.


----------



## WinterBorn

Ok, so the rankings were Alabama, Clemson, Notre Dame and LSU.


----------



## eagle1462010

WinterBorn said:


> Ok, so the rankings were Alabama, Clemson, Notre Dame and LSU.


Alabama versus LSU gonna be decide Saturday.............ROLL TIDE.


----------



## WinterBorn

eagle1462010 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so the rankings were Alabama, Clemson, Notre Dame and LSU.
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama versus LSU gonna be decide Saturday.............ROLL TIDE.
Click to expand...


Roll Tide!!

If Tua stays healthy, we will be hard to stop.


----------



## WinterBorn

To add to the Bama/LSU conversation, I don't think it will be close.   LSU has a good defense.   But Alabama can run and pass.  There is no way to load up on any single receiver and be effective, since Tua has used so many.   And Bama's defense can hold LSU to low numbers.

I predict Bama is ahead by 3 TDs at halftime.


----------



## WinterBorn

GAME DAY!!    A lot will be decided today.

Bama v. LSU will basically decide the SEC West champion.

Georgia v. Kentucky will decide the SEC East Champion.

Michigan v. Penn State will help decide the BIG10 eastern division champ (Michigan v. Ohio State will finalize it)  This game will also either keep Michigan's hopes for a playoff spot on track or see them dashed.

OK v. Texas Tech will see if Oklahoma can hold on to their prayers for a playoff spot and a place in the BIG12 championship game.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Anyone watching Clemson ?

Lol it's like 77 to 16



.


----------



## WinterBorn

bear513 said:


> Anyone watching Clemson ?
> 
> Lol it's like 77 to 16
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah, Louisville is dying.


----------



## Wyatt earp

WinterBorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching Clemson ?
> 
> Lol it's like 77 to 16
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Louisville is dying.
Click to expand...



I can't wait for that Alabama game


----------



## eagle1462010

Georgia is killing Kentucky.............Looks like Michigan dominating so far against Penn State

Auburn big comeback.......takes Texas A and M


----------



## Darkwind

LSU is playing some of the stupidest football I've ever seen them play.


----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> LSU is playing some of the stupidest football I've ever seen them play.


They are choking the best amongst the games so far


----------



## Darkwind

Moonglow said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LSU is playing some of the stupidest football I've ever seen them play.
> 
> 
> 
> They are choking the best amongst the games so far
Click to expand...

I missed the Iowa game, and looking at the score, I missed a good one, even though My Hawkeye lost.


----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LSU is playing some of the stupidest football I've ever seen them play.
> 
> 
> 
> They are choking the best amongst the games so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed the Iowa game, and looking at the score, I missed a good one, even though My Hawkeye lost.
Click to expand...

I am watching Texass Tech push Okiehoma around.


----------



## Darkwind

Moonglow said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LSU is playing some of the stupidest football I've ever seen them play.
> 
> 
> 
> They are choking the best amongst the games so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed the Iowa game, and looking at the score, I missed a good one, even though My Hawkeye lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am watching Texass Tech push Okiehoma around.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that looked to be a major upset, but from the last score I looked at, OU was climbing back into it.


----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LSU is playing some of the stupidest football I've ever seen them play.
> 
> 
> 
> They are choking the best amongst the games so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed the Iowa game, and looking at the score, I missed a good one, even though My Hawkeye lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am watching Texass Tech push Okiehoma around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that looked to be a major upset, but from the last score I looked at, OU was climbing back into it.
Click to expand...

Tech plays a hell of a pass game..


----------



## P@triot

Darkwind said:


> LSU is playing some of the stupidest football I've ever seen them play.


In all fairness, Alabama has a way of making teams look like they are paying stupid.


----------



## Darkwind

P@triot said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LSU is playing some of the stupidest football I've ever seen them play.
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, Alabama has a way of making teams look like they are paying stupid.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but in this case, they actually are.  The biggest issue LSU had in the first half was time management.  

Now, the Bama QB just scrambled 42 yards for a TD.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Nice to see Syracuse football at least semi relevant again after years in the dumpster.


----------



## P@triot

WinterBorn said:


> Tonight we get the first playoff committee rankings.
> 
> I think the top 4 will be Alabama, Clemson, Notre Dame, and Michigan.    With Georgia and LSU falling into the next 2 slots.


Hands down, the Top 4 teams in the nation are Alabama, Clemson, Georgia, and Oklahoma. Just like last season. Those teams still have the most studs on their rosters.


----------



## P@triot

WheelieAddict said:


> Nice to see Syracuse football at least semi relevant again after years in the dumpster.


Quite a turnaround from their recent history.


----------



## WinterBorn

LSU goes down!!   All that talk about White being out for the first half?   LSU couldn’t score AT ALL!

Roll Tide!!


----------



## WinterBorn

P@triot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight we get the first playoff committee rankings.
> 
> I think the top 4 will be Alabama, Clemson, Notre Dame, and Michigan.    With Georgia and LSU falling into the next 2 slots.
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down, the Top 4 teams in the nation are Alabama, Clemson, Georgia, and Oklahoma. Just like last season. Those teams still have the most studs on their rosters.
Click to expand...


I agree.   Of the 4, I think Georgia could be the weakest.


----------



## eagle1462010

Alabama getting pretty banged up.........tough season left..........Injuries are going to decide this season.


----------



## WinterBorn

eagle1462010 said:


> Alabama getting pretty banged up.........tough season left..........Injuries are going to decide this season.



Tonight showed a few things.

First, it should silence the "You haven't played anybody" crowd.   We shut-out the #3 team in the country.  

Second, our running game is enough to beat most teams.  Tonight Tua was off.  I think he injured his arm at the beginning of the game.  He was not as accurate as he has been.

Third, Our defense can play ball!


----------



## eagle1462010

Tua's knee is a possible problem...........Hurts had surgery and the Freshman isn't ready..........

Defense playing very very good .........Offensive line very very good...........so still a big advantage.


----------



## P@triot

WinterBorn said:


> First, it should silence the "You haven't played anybody" crowd.   We shut-out the #3 team in the country.


I didn’t even know that crowd existed. Anyone doubting Alabama is just an idiot. It’s been a decade of dominance under Saban. They are elite year in and year out. They are _always_ one of the five best teams in the nation. Period.


----------



## P@triot

WinterBorn said:


> Tonight Tua was off.


Give credit where credit is due...LSU is an elite defensive unit (especially pass defense). I don’t think Tagovailoa was off, so much as LSU was just making life miserable for him. Tight coverage and a hellacious pass rush tends to make QB’s _look_ like they are “off”.


----------



## WinterBorn

P@triot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight Tua was off.
> 
> 
> 
> Give credit where credit is due...LSU is an elite defensive unit (especially pass defense). I don’t think Tagovailoa was off, so much as LSU was just making life miserable for him. Tight coverage and a hellacious pass rush tends to make QB’s _look_ like they are “off”.
Click to expand...


LSU's defense was tough.  They did some things no one else has done.  The Tide scored on the opening possession in every game except this one.  Tua had not thrown an interception all season, until tonight.  And they held us to 29 points.   They did their job.


----------



## WinterBorn

eagle1462010 said:


> Tua's knee is a possible problem...........Hurts had surgery and the Freshman isn't ready..........
> 
> Defense playing very very good .........Offensive line very very good...........so still a big advantage.



The best stat of the game?   Tua, with his bad knee and a groin injury in the 1st qtr had 49 yards rushing.  LSU, as a team, had 12 yards rushing.


----------



## P@triot

WinterBorn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tua's knee is a possible problem...........Hurts had surgery and the Freshman isn't ready..........
> 
> Defense playing very very good .........Offensive line very very good...........so still a big advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best stat of the game?   Tua, with his bad knee and a groin injury in the 1st qtr had 49 yards rushing.  LSU, as a team, had 12 yards rushing.
Click to expand...

There is just no running the ball on Alabama’s defense. None. Would love to see their run defense go up against Nebraska’s ‘94 and ‘95 rush offense. It would be the immovable object vs. the irresistible force!


----------



## yiostheoy

WinterBorn said:


> I figured I'd just start one to keep going the whole season.
> 
> We are starting to see who has it and who doesn't.
> 
> FSU is a mess.   The preseason AP poll had them in the top 20.  Now they are 1-2 after losing to VATech and Syracuse.   How the mighty have fallen.
> 
> LSU is a big surprise, with wins over Miami and auburn.  The auburn win was close, while the Tigers destroyed Miami.
> 
> Georgia is looking tough, with solid wins, especially at South Carolina.  But beating Austin Peay and Middle TN is showing much.
> 
> Clemson actually struggled for a few minutes against Georgia Southern before steam-rolling them.
> 
> Ohio State looked solid after they took control of the game against TCU.  TCU will still make some noise this year.
> 
> Wisconsin went down to to BYU.   Northwestern lost to Akron after blowing a 21-3 lead.  Akron hasn't beaten a BIG10 team since '94.   1894, that is.  Yep, 124 years.
> 
> Alabama destroyed Ole Miss.  The Landsharks (formerly Rebels) scored a TD on the first play of the game.  And then Bama rolled on O and D.  Tua is looking great.


The only game I care about is Army-Navy.


----------



## yiostheoy

WinterBorn said:


> Tonight we get the first playoff committee rankings.
> 
> I think the top 4 will be Alabama, Clemson, Notre Dame, and Michigan.    With Georgia and LSU falling into the next 2 slots.


Alabama is the cheating-est team in the NCAA.

It used to be Oklahoma.

Now Alabama.

I hate Alabama.

Go Gaters !!


----------



## Wyatt earp

WinterBorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight Tua was off.
> 
> 
> 
> Give credit where credit is due...LSU is an elite defensive unit (especially pass defense). I don’t think Tagovailoa was off, so much as LSU was just making life miserable for him. Tight coverage and a hellacious pass rush tends to make QB’s _look_ like they are “off”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LSU's defense was tough.  They did some things no one else has done.  The Tide scored on the opening possession in every game except this one.  Tua had not thrown an interception all season, until tonight.  And they held us to 29 points.   They did their job.
Click to expand...



They wore LSU defense down and with out the offense doing shit it just demoralized them.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

yiostheoy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight we get the first playoff committee rankings.
> 
> I think the top 4 will be Alabama, Clemson, Notre Dame, and Michigan.    With Georgia and LSU falling into the next 2 slots.
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama is the cheating-est team in the NCAA.
> 
> It used to be Oklahoma.
> 
> Now Alabama.
> 
> I hate Alabama.
> 
> Go Gaters !!
Click to expand...


Yea any team that dominates people will just call them cheaters , well the opposition coaches suck if they can't figure out how to beat them.


.


----------



## WinterBorn

P@triot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tua's knee is a possible problem...........Hurts had surgery and the Freshman isn't ready..........
> 
> Defense playing very very good .........Offensive line very very good...........so still a big advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best stat of the game?   Tua, with his bad knee and a groin injury in the 1st qtr had 49 yards rushing.  LSU, as a team, had 12 yards rushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is just no running the ball on Alabama’s defense. None. Would love to see their run defense go up against Nebraska’s ‘94 and ‘95 rush offense. It would be the immovable object vs. the irresistible force!
Click to expand...


The Alabama D line is a monster.   Not only did they stuff the run, they harassed the QB enough to slow the passing game.   And they only rushed 4 most of the night.   Counting the RB kept back to block, there were 6 LSU players protecting the QB on pass plays.  That leaves 4 receivers and 7 Bama players to guard them.


----------



## WinterBorn

I think the 4 team playoff may be set.  The biggest threat is Notre Dame losing to Syracuse.  I think the other 3 teams will win out.

If Michigan keeps playing like they have recently, they will stay in the top 4.  Ohio State is the only threat, and they don't have enough in the bag.  The BIG10 conference championship should be Michigan v. Northwestern.  Michigan walks away with that one.

Clemson should beat Duke and South Carolina.  Looks like Pitt may be the Coastal Division winner.  I think Clemson can handle Pitt.

Bama still has The Citadel and auburn.  The Citadel may have a better offensive line than the tigers.  Bama should win both handily.   Georgia is a top team, and will play Bama a tough game in the conference championship.   But Bama's defense is solid against the run.  And when you stop the Dawgs run game, they have a lot of trouble scoring.  I don't think their defense can hold Tua & Co.


----------



## P@triot

WinterBorn said:


> The Alabama D line is a monster.


That they are. And they always have great defensive schemes at Alabama.


----------



## P@triot

WinterBorn said:


> If Michigan keeps playing like they have recently, they will stay in the top 4.


There is one scenario where Michigan is out of the playoffs, even if they win out. If Georgia beats Alabama in the SEC Championship (which is very possible), Michigan is out. With that win and only 1 loss, Georgia is skyrocketing into the Top 4. And nobody will put this 1-loss Michigan team in over this 1-loss Alabama team. Nobody.


----------



## P@triot

yiostheoy said:


> Alabama is the cheating-est team in the NCAA.


Based on _what_? I’ve hated Alabama since I was born (my dislike of them has *nothing* to do with their recent dominance) so it’s not like I’m one of their fans.

They’ve had 0 NCAA violations under Saban.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Clemson will tear apart Alabama..


----------



## Moonglow

bear513 said:


> Clemson will tear apart Alabama..


Is that who bet them last year?


----------



## WinterBorn

P@triot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Michigan keeps playing like they have recently, they will stay in the top 4.
> 
> 
> 
> There is one scenario where Michigan is out of the playoffs, even if they win out. If Georgia beats Alabama in the SEC Championship (which is very possible), Michigan is out. With that win and only 1 loss, Georgia is skyrocketing into the Top 4. And nobody will put this 1-loss Michigan team in over this 1-loss Alabama team. Nobody.
Click to expand...


That is a remote possibility.    I think Bama will beat Georgia.  They haven't got the defensive talent they had last year.


----------



## WinterBorn

bear513 said:


> Clemson will tear apart Alabama..



I think it will come down to Alabama and Clemson again.    Whoever wins, I don't think it be anyone tearing somebody apart.  More like a tight game until the clock hits 00:00.


----------



## P@triot

bear513 said:


> Clemson will tear apart Alabama..


You could build an All-American team from across the country and it would NOT tear apart Alabama. Not even close.

Do I think Clemson has the talent to win? Absolutely. Do they have the talent to “tear apart” Alabama? Not even remotely.


----------



## P@triot

WinterBorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clemson will tear apart Alabama..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will come down to Alabama and Clemson again.    Whoever wins, I don't think it be anyone tearing somebody apart.  More like a tight game until the clock hits 00:00.
Click to expand...

I think Alabama will beat them - but it would likely be a VERY close game. Clemson has the best d-line in college football, but I don’t like a freshman QB going up against that Alabama defense (as talented as Trevor Lawrence is, he hasn’t faced anything like a Saban Alabama defense yet).


----------



## WinterBorn

P@triot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clemson will tear apart Alabama..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will come down to Alabama and Clemson again.    Whoever wins, I don't think it be anyone tearing somebody apart.  More like a tight game until the clock hits 00:00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Alabama will beat them - but it would likely be a VERY close game. Clemson has the best d-line in college football, but I don’t like a freshman QB going up against that Alabama defense (as talented as Trevor Lawrence is, he hasn’t faced anything like a Saban Alabama defense yet).
Click to expand...


I agree.   Saban can do things with a defense that will ruin a freshman.   And the Alabama d-line is pretty good.

Plus, when Saban has all that time to scheme for 2 teams, he is tough to beat.   But then, so is Dabo.


----------



## Wyatt earp

P@triot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clemson will tear apart Alabama..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will come down to Alabama and Clemson again.    Whoever wins, I don't think it be anyone tearing somebody apart.  More like a tight game until the clock hits 00:00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Alabama will beat them - but it would likely be a VERY close game. Clemson has the best d-line in college football, but I don’t like a freshman QB going up against that Alabama defense (as talented as Trevor Lawrence is, he hasn’t faced anything like a Saban Alabama defense yet).
Click to expand...


Swiney is playing the old Alabama defense


.I love Alabama but damn..


.


----------



## WinterBorn

I saw a video of the post game celebration after Notre Dame beat Syracuse.   They were chanting "We want Bama".   Didn't they learn last time?


----------



## P@triot

WinterBorn said:


> I saw a video of the post game celebration after Notre Dame beat Syracuse.   They were chanting "We want Bama".   Didn't they learn last time?


The funny part? This Alabama team is even better than that Alabama team and this Notre Dame team is _significantly_ *worse* than that Notre Dame team.

It would be a bloodbath. The only teams in the nation that could either beat Alabama or at least make it an interesting game are: Clemson, Georgia, and Oklahoma. That’s it. That’s all. Anyone else will get beat soundly or severely.


----------



## Wyatt earp

WinterBorn said:


> I figured I'd just start one to keep going the whole season.
> 
> We are starting to see who has it and who doesn't.
> 
> FSU is a mess.   The preseason AP poll had them in the top 20.  Now they are 1-2 after losing to VATech and Syracuse.   How the mighty have fallen.
> 
> LSU is a big surprise, with wins over Miami and auburn.  The auburn win was close, while the Tigers destroyed Miami.
> 
> Georgia is looking tough, with solid wins, especially at South Carolina.  But beating Austin Peay and Middle TN is showing much.
> 
> Clemson actually struggled for a few minutes against Georgia Southern before steam-rolling them.
> 
> Ohio State looked solid after they took control of the game against TCU.  TCU will still make some noise this year.
> 
> Wisconsin went down to to BYU.   Northwestern lost to Akron after blowing a 21-3 lead.  Akron hasn't beaten a BIG10 team since '94.   1894, that is.  Yep, 124 years.
> 
> Alabama destroyed Ole Miss.  The Landsharks (formerly Rebels) scored a TD on the first play of the game.  And then Bama rolled on O and D.  Tua is looking great.




My sympathy no Alabama vs Clemson rematch this year..


This sucks


----------



## bluzman61

It was SO nice to see Alabama lose.  They were probably THE most overrated team this season due to their VERY weak schedule in the first half of the year.  I'd like to see an LSU and Ohio State matchup for the championship.


----------



## Jackson

bluzman61 said:


> It was SO nice to see Alabama lose.  They were probably THE most overrated team this season due to their VERY weak schedule in the first half of the year.  I'd like to see an LSU and Ohio State matchup for the championship.



That Alabama game was absolutely crazy!  I was on the edge of my seat the whole game.  Good for Auburn.

Looking for an Ohio LSU match up myself!  I think Ohio can go all the way!


----------



## eagle1462010

The loss of Tua played hard on Alabama yesterday.............the new quarterback needs some time and experience............which will come ..........

And the Alabama kicker sucks................what's new there......LOL

Waddle was a bad ass though.......Congrats Auburn........wasn't our day.


----------



## Shrimpbox

FSU fan here. Please bring me out of a coma when they regain respectability. Go Tigers.


----------



## Desperado




----------



## Jackson

eagle1462010 said:


> The loss of Tua played hard on Alabama yesterday.............the new quarterback needs some time and experience............which will come ..........
> 
> And the Alabama kicker sucks................what's new there......LOL
> 
> Waddle was a bad ass though.......Congrats Auburn........wasn't our day.


Respectful post.  A lot of Bama fans have a hard time with that.


----------



## bdtex

Sic 'Em Bears.


----------



## Mac-7

Jackson said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loss of Tua played hard on Alabama yesterday.............the new quarterback needs some time and experience............which will come ..........
> 
> And the Alabama kicker sucks................what's new there......LOL
> 
> Waddle was a bad ass though.......Congrats Auburn........wasn't our day.
> 
> 
> 
> Respectful post.  A lot of Bama fans have a hard time with that.
Click to expand...

Alabama is a great football program

This is a down year for them

But as long as nick saben is there they will be a top four team most years


----------



## Jackson

Mac-7 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loss of Tua played hard on Alabama yesterday.............the new quarterback needs some time and experience............which will come ..........
> 
> And the Alabama kicker sucks................what's new there......LOL
> 
> Waddle was a bad ass though.......Congrats Auburn........wasn't our day.
> 
> 
> 
> Respectful post.  A lot of Bama fans have a hard time with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alabama is a great football program
> 
> This is a down year for them
> 
> But as long as nick saben is there they will be a top four team most years
Click to expand...

I agree.  This just wasn't his year.


----------



## Mac-7

Jackson said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loss of Tua played hard on Alabama yesterday.............the new quarterback needs some time and experience............which will come ..........
> 
> And the Alabama kicker sucks................what's new there......LOL
> 
> Waddle was a bad ass though.......Congrats Auburn........wasn't our day.
> 
> 
> 
> Respectful post.  A lot of Bama fans have a hard time with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alabama is a great football program
> 
> This is a down year for them
> 
> But as long as nick saben is there they will be a top four team most years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.  This just wasn't his year.
Click to expand...

Alabama is not my team

But nick saban has already earned the title of all-time best


----------



## Jackson

Mac-7 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loss of Tua played hard on Alabama yesterday.............the new quarterback needs some time and experience............which will come ..........
> 
> And the Alabama kicker sucks................what's new there......LOL
> 
> Waddle was a bad ass though.......Congrats Auburn........wasn't our day.
> 
> 
> 
> Respectful post.  A lot of Bama fans have a hard time with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alabama is a great football program
> 
> This is a down year for them
> 
> But as long as nick saben is there they will be a top four team most years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.  This just wasn't his year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alabama is not my team
> 
> But nick saban has already earned the title of all-time best
Click to expand...

What is your team?


----------



## Mac-7

Jackson said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loss of Tua played hard on Alabama yesterday.............the new quarterback needs some time and experience............which will come ..........
> 
> And the Alabama kicker sucks................what's new there......LOL
> 
> Waddle was a bad ass though.......Congrats Auburn........wasn't our day.
> 
> 
> 
> Respectful post.  A lot of Bama fans have a hard time with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alabama is a great football program
> 
> This is a down year for them
> 
> But as long as nick saben is there they will be a top four team most years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.  This just wasn't his year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alabama is not my team
> 
> But nick saban has already earned the title of all-time best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your team?
Click to expand...

The Texas Longhorns


----------



## TNHarley

I can't wait for clemson to roll on through LSU.
Ohio st vs clemson for championship will be a hell of a fight!


----------



## WinterBorn

TNHarley said:


> I can't wait for clemson to roll on through LSU.
> Ohio st vs clemson for championship will be a hell of a fight!



I agree.    I think LSU is a great team.  But OSU or Clemson have the defensive power to shut it down enough to score more points.


----------



## Shrimpbox

I don’t think LSU is going to be a pushover, not with their quarterback. Clemson hasn’t played anyone, especially a season of sec teams. Three of the teams definitely deserve their ranking. Hopefully it will be exciting.


----------



## WinterBorn

Well, for anyone paying attention, Wisconsin just showed to how to hold OSU to a minimum.   Whether that is enough is the debate.


----------



## candycorn

I still think Alabama would give the #1 team a better game than whoever is picked to be #4.  Maybe it would be a better design to have a play-in game the Saturday after Christmas.


----------



## WinterBorn

candycorn said:


> I still think Alabama would give the #1 team a better game than whoever is picked to be #4.  Maybe it would be a better design to have a play-in game the Saturday after Christmas.



I am a great admirer of Coach Saban.    But the team this year is uncharacteristically undisciplined.  13 penalties in one game?    And the defense can't hold anyone.  And injuries have killed us.   Next year we will be in the running again.


----------



## Jackson

WinterBorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Alabama would give the #1 team a better game than whoever is picked to be #4.  Maybe it would be a better design to have a play-in game the Saturday after Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a great admirer of Coach Saban.    But the team this year is uncharacteristically undisciplined.  13 penalties in one game?    And the defense can't hold anyone.  And injuries have killed us.   Next year we will be in the running again.
Click to expand...

Their problems allowed others to be  in the limelight.  I, for one would not have watched Wisconsin who I now have major respect for.  It's good to shake up the jar flor lesser known teams to be in the limelight.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Wisconsin might have won that game if it had the quality of athletes that Ohio, Clemson, and LSU have. You talk about grit and determination and good coaching, Wisconsin had it in spades. Clemson is going to embarrass Ohio state and LSU will dominate Oklahoma. Clemson and LSU in the final. What a game. And FSU finally has a coach. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## evenflow1969

WinterBorn said:


> Well, for anyone paying attention, Wisconsin just showed to how to hold OSU to a minimum.   Whether that is enough is the debate.


Wisconsin showed you nothing. You can thank Michingan for that egg in the first half. No zone option reads  in the scheme due to a less than mobil qb. Feilds was roughed up by Michigan. . Also I have noticed for about three weeks some complacency in the first half on the part of the buckeyes. They are a bit big headed. They better feel the urgency in the playoffs. These are the right teams in it this year. All of these teams are dangerous. These play off teams bettter show up healthy and with urgency from the get go or any team could build quite a lead in a hurry..


----------



## Jackson

Shrimpbox said:


> Wisconsin might have won that game if it had the quality of athletes that Ohio, Clemson, and LSU have. You talk about grit and determination and good coaching, Wisconsin had it in spades. Clemson is going to embarrass Ohio state and LSU will dominate Oklahoma. Clemson and LSU in the final. What a game. And FSU finally has a coach. I have my fingers crossed.


We'll see what happens.  Should be exciting!


----------



## Jackson

evenflow1969 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for anyone paying attention, Wisconsin just showed to how to hold OSU to a minimum.   Whether that is enough is the debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin showed you nothing. You can thank Michingan for that egg in the first half. No zone option reads  in the scheme due to a less than mobil qb. Feilds was roughed up by Michigan. . Also I have noticed for about three weeks some complacency in the first half on the part of the buckeyes. They are a bit big headed. They better feel the urgency in the playoffs. These are the right teams in it this year. All of these teams are dangerous. These play off teams bettter show up healthy and with urgency from the get go or any team could build quite a lead in a hurry..
Click to expand...

I think you have a good point.  Wisconsin may have taught them a lesson.


----------



## Jackson

It's hard to imagine Alabama at no. 12.  I would guess Sabin is in therapy as we talk.


----------



## Votto

Jackson said:


> It's hard to imagine Alabama at no. 12.  I would guess Sabin is in therapy as we talk.



LOL.

Really Alabama has come the closest to beating LSU than anyone, which is why I think they should be #4 instead of the egg laying Oklahoma.

But alas, you have to earn it, which is something Alabama did not do because they lost to Auburn.


----------



## Votto

evenflow1969 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for anyone paying attention, Wisconsin just showed to how to hold OSU to a minimum.   Whether that is enough is the debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin showed you nothing. You can thank Michingan for that egg in the first half. No zone option reads  in the scheme due to a less than mobil qb. Feilds was roughed up by Michigan. . Also I have noticed for about three weeks some complacency in the first half on the part of the buckeyes. They are a bit big headed. They better feel the urgency in the playoffs. These are the right teams in it this year. All of these teams are dangerous. These play off teams bettter show up healthy and with urgency from the get go or any team could build quite a lead in a hurry..
Click to expand...


Agreed.

It is hard to know what to expect from OSU and their new coach.  It's all uncharted territory.

What it not uncharted, however, is the fact that OSU has NEVER beaten Clemson.  Moreover, Woody Hayes last game was against Clemson when he punched that Clemson player that cost him his job as coach of OSU.  Additionally, Urban Meyer suffered his worst defeat in his career as he lost to Clemson 31-0.  In short, Clemson is OSU's kryptonite.

But there is something puzzling about Clemson, every time a team wins a national title, everyone leaves.  Players go the NFL for more money and coaches go to other teams to be coaches to make more money.................EXCEPT................Clemson!!!  All the coaches and players stayed.  Why?  Does not money motivate people in South Carolina like it seems to the rest of the world?

How do they do it?  I suspect something fishy is going on here and wish it would be investigated.

But yea, Clemson still has all their parts from last year that destroyed Alabama in the final.  This year they have had the luxury of just playing possum as they squeak by terrible teams in the ACC, as the coach tries to play the role of underdog to motivate his players.  LOL.

No one is fooled kiddos!!  Everyone expects them to win it all..........again.


----------



## evenflow1969

Votto said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for anyone paying attention, Wisconsin just showed to how to hold OSU to a minimum.   Whether that is enough is the debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin showed you nothing. You can thank Michingan for that egg in the first half. No zone option reads  in the scheme due to a less than mobil qb. Feilds was roughed up by Michigan. . Also I have noticed for about three weeks some complacency in the first half on the part of the buckeyes. They are a bit big headed. They better feel the urgency in the playoffs. These are the right teams in it this year. All of these teams are dangerous. These play off teams bettter show up healthy and with urgency from the get go or any team could build quite a lead in a hurry..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> It is hard to know what to expect from OSU and their new coach.  It's all uncharted territory.
> 
> What it not uncharted, however, is the fact that OSU has NEVER beaten Clemson.  Moreover, Woody Hayes last game was against Clemson when he punched that Clemson player that cost him his job as coach of OSU.  Additionally, Urban Meyer suffered his worst defeat in his career as he lost to Clemson 31-0.  In short, Clemson is OSU's kryptonite.
> 
> But there is something puzzling about Clemson, every time a team wins a national title, everyone leaves.  Players go the NFL for more money and coaches go to other teams to be coaches to make more money.................EXCEPT................Clemson!!!  All the coaches and players stayed.  Why?  Does not money motivate people in South Carolina like it seems to the rest of the world?
> 
> How do they do it?  I suspect something fishy is going on here and wish it would be investigated.
> 
> But yea, Clemson still has all their parts from last year that destroyed Alabama in the final.  This year they have had the luxury of just playing possum as they squeak by terrible teams in the ACC, as the coach tries to play the role of underdog to motivate his players.  LOL.
> 
> No one is fooled kiddos!!  Everyone expects them to win it all..........again.
Click to expand...

Well IDk about every one but clemson was the last team I wanted to play first!!!!!!!!


----------



## Votto

evenflow1969 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for anyone paying attention, Wisconsin just showed to how to hold OSU to a minimum.   Whether that is enough is the debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin showed you nothing. You can thank Michingan for that egg in the first half. No zone option reads  in the scheme due to a less than mobil qb. Feilds was roughed up by Michigan. . Also I have noticed for about three weeks some complacency in the first half on the part of the buckeyes. They are a bit big headed. They better feel the urgency in the playoffs. These are the right teams in it this year. All of these teams are dangerous. These play off teams bettter show up healthy and with urgency from the get go or any team could build quite a lead in a hurry..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> It is hard to know what to expect from OSU and their new coach.  It's all uncharted territory.
> 
> What it not uncharted, however, is the fact that OSU has NEVER beaten Clemson.  Moreover, Woody Hayes last game was against Clemson when he punched that Clemson player that cost him his job as coach of OSU.  Additionally, Urban Meyer suffered his worst defeat in his career as he lost to Clemson 31-0.  In short, Clemson is OSU's kryptonite.
> 
> But there is something puzzling about Clemson, every time a team wins a national title, everyone leaves.  Players go the NFL for more money and coaches go to other teams to be coaches to make more money.................EXCEPT................Clemson!!!  All the coaches and players stayed.  Why?  Does not money motivate people in South Carolina like it seems to the rest of the world?
> 
> How do they do it?  I suspect something fishy is going on here and wish it would be investigated.
> 
> But yea, Clemson still has all their parts from last year that destroyed Alabama in the final.  This year they have had the luxury of just playing possum as they squeak by terrible teams in the ACC, as the coach tries to play the role of underdog to motivate his players.  LOL.
> 
> No one is fooled kiddos!!  Everyone expects them to win it all..........again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well IDk about every one but clemson was the last team I wanted to play first!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Being an Ohio State fan, Clemson is the team I want to beat the most so I don't mind facing them first.

There is a loooong dark history here for OSU fans.  It's the destruction of Woody Hayes and the embarrassment of Urban Meyer that OSU fans should feed off of to finally beat this team!

Again, OSU has never beaten them in their entire history.


----------



## rightwinger

Seems odd having playoffs without Alabama

Good matchups this year though.....anyone can win


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to imagine Alabama at no. 12.  I would guess Sabin is in therapy as we talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Really Alabama has come the closest to beating LSU than anyone, which is why I think they should be #4 instead of the egg laying Oklahoma.
> 
> But alas, you have to earn it, which is something Alabama did not do because they lost to Auburn.
Click to expand...


There are a number of reasons why Alabama should not be in the playoffs.   I agree we have come the closest to beating LSU, and the two ridiculous turnovers in the first half doomed us.

But there are also the injuries suffered (not sure what the answer to that is, except for better fitness).


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to imagine Alabama at no. 12.  I would guess Sabin is in therapy as we talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Really Alabama has come the closest to beating LSU than anyone, which is why I think they should be #4 instead of the egg laying Oklahoma.
> 
> But alas, you have to earn it, which is something Alabama did not do because they lost to Auburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a number of reasons why Alabama should not be in the playoffs.   I agree we have come the closest to beating LSU, and the two ridiculous turnovers in the first half doomed us.
> 
> But there are also the injuries suffered (not sure what the answer to that is, except for better fitness).
Click to expand...

Right, the injured QB did you in.

Don't know if he would be healthy enough for the playoff.  If so, they should have been considered.

We all know what LSU will do to Oklahoma.  They may as well put their second string in to guard against injury.


----------



## candycorn

I think we may need a play-in game.  I favor it much more than expanding the playoff to 8 teams.


----------



## evenflow1969

Votto said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for anyone paying attention, Wisconsin just showed to how to hold OSU to a minimum.   Whether that is enough is the debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin showed you nothing. You can thank Michingan for that egg in the first half. No zone option reads  in the scheme due to a less than mobil qb. Feilds was roughed up by Michigan. . Also I have noticed for about three weeks some complacency in the first half on the part of the buckeyes. They are a bit big headed. They better feel the urgency in the playoffs. These are the right teams in it this year. All of these teams are dangerous. These play off teams bettter show up healthy and with urgency from the get go or any team could build quite a lead in a hurry..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> It is hard to know what to expect from OSU and their new coach.  It's all uncharted territory.
> 
> What it not uncharted, however, is the fact that OSU has NEVER beaten Clemson.  Moreover, Woody Hayes last game was against Clemson when he punched that Clemson player that cost him his job as coach of OSU.  Additionally, Urban Meyer suffered his worst defeat in his career as he lost to Clemson 31-0.  In short, Clemson is OSU's kryptonite.
> 
> But there is something puzzling about Clemson, every time a team wins a national title, everyone leaves.  Players go the NFL for more money and coaches go to other teams to be coaches to make more money.................EXCEPT................Clemson!!!  All the coaches and players stayed.  Why?  Does not money motivate people in South Carolina like it seems to the rest of the world?
> 
> How do they do it?  I suspect something fishy is going on here and wish it would be investigated.
> 
> But yea, Clemson still has all their parts from last year that destroyed Alabama in the final.  This year they have had the luxury of just playing possum as they squeak by terrible teams in the ACC, as the coach tries to play the role of underdog to motivate his players.  LOL.
> 
> No one is fooled kiddos!!  Everyone expects them to win it all..........again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well IDk about every one but clemson was the last team I wanted to play first!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being an Ohio State fan, Clemson is the team I want to beat the most so I don't mind facing them first.
> 
> There is a loooong dark history here for OSU fans.  It's the destruction of Woody Hayes and the embarrassment of Urban Meyer that OSU fans should feed off of to finally beat this team!
> 
> Again, OSU has never beaten them in their entire history.
Click to expand...

I would -prefer to face them in the big game or not at all. I some times go bowl in Stromeys shoot out on Friday nights. Why I do not know because I do not bowl frequently enough to be competitive anymore. It is a match play winner take all tournament. I am a fan of me and if I want any prayer of winning I am better off to face Stromey really late in the tournament. Fucker is in the bowling hall of fame. I guess I go donate to this tournament to hang out with a hall of famer these days. I would win every now and then back 15 20 years ago but these days I am just reliving glory days. No chance of winning. PS I am  a buckeye fan also. My sister works for OSU currently, my father taught there through the 70's and early 80,s.


----------



## Votto

candycorn said:


> I think we may need a play-in game.  I favor it much more than expanding the playoff to 8 teams.



Na, it's fine the way it is.  Some teams may get slighted, but let's be honest, the best team will be there and it is highly unlikely that Alabama could take Clemson this year either.


----------



## evenflow1969

rightwinger said:


> Seems odd having playoffs without Alabama
> 
> Good matchups this year though.....anyone can win


I can live with it.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we may need a play-in game.  I favor it much more than expanding the playoff to 8 teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, it's fine the way it is.  Some teams may get slighted, but let's be honest, the best team will be there and it is highly unlikely that Alabama could take Clemson this year either.
Click to expand...


I am as big a fan of Alabama as exists.   But I don't think we could take Clemson or OSU.  

The last time we played Clemson we lost because of two factors, coaching and their D-line.

Clemson had one of the best defensive lines to play college ball in a long time.  4 defensive linemen were drafted in the NFL, with 3 going in the first round.

Dabo Swinney did the smartest thing ever.  He played his secondary deep to prevent big scoring plays.    And when Alabama was in the red zone, the D-line prevented any scoring on short plays.    It was brilliant.


----------



## candycorn

Votto said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we may need a play-in game.  I favor it much more than expanding the playoff to 8 teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, it's fine the way it is.  Some teams may get slighted, but let's be honest, the best team will be there and it is highly unlikely that Alabama could take Clemson this year either.
Click to expand...


perhaps.


----------



## candycorn

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we may need a play-in game.  I favor it much more than expanding the playoff to 8 teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, it's fine the way it is.  Some teams may get slighted, but let's be honest, the best team will be there and it is highly unlikely that Alabama could take Clemson this year either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am as big a fan of Alabama as exists.   But I don't think we could take Clemson or OSU.
> 
> The last time we played Clemson we lost because of two factors, coaching and their D-line.
> 
> Clemson had one of the best defensive lines to play college ball in a long time.  4 defensive linemen were drafted in the NFL, with 3 going in the first round.
> 
> Dabo Swinney did the smartest thing ever.  He played his secondary deep to prevent big scoring plays.    And when Alabama was in the red zone, the D-line prevented any scoring on short plays.    It was brilliant.
Click to expand...


Not sure that’s the question.


----------



## JoeMoma

Go Tigers!


----------

